# DotVPS.co Jack's Company Sold to Oktay/Serverian/Backupsy/etc.



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

Someone brought something up on a thread and someone sent me a kite...

What's up with this?

*Domain Last Updated Date: Tue Jan 14 18:11:02 GMT 2014*

New owner of DotVPS.co = Oktay?


```
Domain Name:                                 DOTVPS.CO
Domain ID:                                   D30405856-CO
Registrar-Reseller Name:                     Name Services
Registrar-Reseller URL:                      www.nameservices.co
Sponsoring Registrar:                        ENOM, INC.
Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID:                48
Registrar URL (registration services):       www.enom.com
Domain Status:                               clientTransferProhibited
Registrant ID:                               292310925BAD85BE
Registrant Name:                             Oktay Kilic
Registrant Organization:                     DotVPS Hosting
Registrant Address1:                         Baris St. No:42
Registrant City:                             Istanbul
Registrant State/Province:                   NA
Registrant Postal Code:                      34520
Registrant Country:                          Turkey
Registrant Country Code:                     TR
Registrant Phone Number:                     +90.5413295513
Registrant Facsimile Number:                 +1.5555555555
Registrant Email:                            [email protected]
Administrative Contact ID:                   292310925BAD85BE
Administrative Contact Name:                 Oktay Kilic
Administrative Contact Organization:         DotVPS Hosting
Administrative Contact Address1:             Baris St. No:42
Administrative Contact City:                 Istanbul
Administrative Contact State/Province:       NA
Administrative Contact Postal Code:          34520
Administrative Contact Country:              Turkey
Administrative Contact Country Code:         TR
Administrative Contact Phone Number:         +90.5413295513
Administrative Contact Facsimile Number:     +1.5555555555
Administrative Contact Email:                [email protected]
Billing Contact ID:                          292310925BAD85BE
Billing Contact Name:                        Oktay Kilic
Billing Contact Organization:                DotVPS Hosting
Billing Contact Address1:                    Baris St. No:42
Billing Contact City:                        IstanbulDomain Last Updated Date: Tue Jan 14 18:11:02 GMT 2014
Billing Contact State/Province:              NA
Billing Contact Postal Code:                 34520
Billing Contact Country:                     Turkey
Billing Contact Country Code:                TR
Billing Contact Phone Number:                +90.5413295513
Billing Contact Facsimile Number:            +1.5555555555
Billing Contact Email:                       [email protected]
Technical Contact ID:                        292310925BAD85BE
Technical Contact Name:                      Oktay Kilic
Technical Contact Organization:              DotVPS Hosting
Technical Contact Address1:                  Baris St. No:42
Technical Contact City:                      Istanbul
Technical Contact State/Province:            NA
Technical Contact Postal Code:               34520
Technical Contact Country:                   Turkey
Technical Contact Country Code:              TR
Technical Contact Phone Number:              +90.5413295513
Technical Contact Facsimile Number:          +1.5555555555
Technical Contact Email:                     [email protected]
Name Server:                                 IVAN.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
Name Server:                                 ROXY.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
Created by Registrar:                        ENOM, INC.
Last Updated by Registrar:                   ENOM, INC.
Domain Registration Date:                    Mon Jun 04 12:00:38 GMT 2012
Domain Expiration Date:                      Tue Jun 03 23:59:59 GMT 2014
Domain Last Updated Date:                    Tue Jan 14 18:11:02 GMT 2014
```


----------



## Francisco (Jan 15, 2014)

Wat


----------



## Damian (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

@Jack, WTF bro?   What happened?

Oktay?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm oddly ok with this.

Oktay seems to be focusing on a ton of brands right now (especially since he now has Winity in addition to Backupsy, Cloudive, VPSDime, etc.).  _Proof: Oktay is now the new RTL_

Regardless, it's pretty good service from a solid guy.  I'd be interested in seeing how this all plays out really


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 15, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Proof: Oktay is now the new RTL


Let's hope not. RLT has taken a bunch of mediocre companies and turned them into absolute shit. 

I am OK with Oktay acquiring it though.  He knows what he's doing.


----------



## blergh (Jan 15, 2014)

Best of luck! That is a buttload of companies at once.


----------



## maounique (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah, I asked him how he does it, but i guess only some people can manage such things.

The new sultan of hosting is here. All bow to Oktay-khan !


----------



## Zen (Jan 15, 2014)

I thought this was appropriate


----------



## Jack (Jan 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> Someone brought something up on a thread and someone sent me a kite...
> 
> What's up with this?


An official release will be posted within the next couple of days.

I'm not going anywhere, I'm staying on at DotVPS but Oktay will be the main man dealing with management stuff.



HalfEatenPie said:


> I'm oddly ok with this.
> 
> Oktay seems to be focusing on a ton of brands right now (especially since he now has Winity in addition to Backupsy, Cloudive, VPSDime, etc.).  _Proof: Oktay is now the new RTL_
> 
> Regardless, it's pretty good service from a solid guy.  I'd be interested in seeing how this all plays out really





DomainBop said:


> Let's hope not. RLT has taken a bunch of mediocre companies and turned them into absolute shit.
> 
> I am OK with Oktay acquiring it though.  He knows what he's doing.


I agree with DomainBop Let's not hope to be another RLT. I care about the clients, before any details exchanged hands I told Oktay;

[13/01/2014 05:45:58] Jack: My best interest is in the clients

[13/01/2014 05:46:39] Jack: I don't want it where they end up getting 24 hour notice migrations ect


----------



## MannDude (Jan 15, 2014)

No idea how Oktay does it. I don't think he's around here anymore. Someone must have inherited a fat stack of cash or won the lottery, unsure how he pops out a new brand every other month and buys them up too. 

Why no announcement Jack? Oktay?

No one likes to learn about these things this way.

EDIT: We posted at the same time


----------



## spry (Jan 15, 2014)

I can't stop to wonder how Oktay manages to juggle all of his brands.



Jack said:


> [13/01/2014 05:45:58] Jack: My best interest is in the clients
> 
> [13/01/2014 05:46:39] Jack: I don't want it where they end up getting 24 hour notice migrations ect


Good to know.


----------



## nunim (Jan 15, 2014)

MannDude said:


> No idea how Oktay does it. I don't think he's around here anymore. Someone must have inherited a fat stack of cash or won the lottery, unsure how he pops out a new brand every other month and buys them up too.


Turkish Mafia money $$$$

Search your feelings, you know it to be true.


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

Call me an ass, but I don't smell this deal being a big pile of cash.

Oktay is a smart dude, but he's not the Sultan of mob money.  He's legit, but probably not a sole operator either.

I hope Jack's role isn't the token left over with the customer schtick.   Cause, I like Jack and the hell he raises and I want to see him in the industry


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 16, 2014)

That's an suprise.

I like Jack and his way of doing things.

At least no vanishing of the company.

Looks like the consolidation of the vps market just started.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 16, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Looks like the consolidation of the vps market just started.


IMHO it is inevitable at some point.


----------



## johnlth93 (Jan 16, 2014)

I must say this surprise me a lot.

I wonder should i move out some of my "kinda-important" vps to somewhere else, or everything will just be fine.  :unsure:


----------



## serverian (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd like to thank everyone for congratulating me. You are great people.

We haven't announced it officially, yet since this happened only 2 days ago.

Jack has been doing an awesome job managing DotVPS. Jack loves his clients and he only agreed with us if we keep the clients happy. So, there won't be any complications.

What we are going to do is improving it while keeping Jack onsite. Jack will be working with us on our other brands as well.

As Jack said, we are going to make an official announcement in a couple of days, probably next Monday with our improvement plan.

Oktay


----------



## peterw (Jan 16, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> That's an suprise.
> 
> I like Jack and his way of doing things.
> 
> ...


Not a lot of providers will want to buy someone that offers vps in UK. Maybe a reason why Nick did not buy in DotVPS.

At least it is a open buy in and no shady things in the background.



vRozenSch00n said:


> IMHO it is inevitable at some point.


Total true that the consolidation is not finished. We will see a lot of this in the next months.



johnlth93 said:


> I must say this surprise me a lot.
> 
> I wonder should i move out some of my "kinda-important" vps to somewhere else, or everything will just be fine.  :unsure:


If you trust Oktay you should stay. You have to ask yourself to what company you should move then. In the UK it is the httpgroup which owns a lot of providers. It is not easy to put your vps collection into different baskets on some locations.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 16, 2014)

I might be wrong about this, but I see a new wave of low end dedi pushed into the market, which might change the VPS market.  :mellow:

Some of VPS customers might move to cheap dedis, but the scariest part is new summer hosts, getting rich quick hosts, wannabe hosts (you name it) will spread like mushroom as a side effect of the cheap dedi wave attraction, and they come with unbelievably amazing pricing offers (sometimes deception marketing tricks). The phenomenon will not last long but it might disturb the already saturated market, which make the business even harder.  

IMHO providers that have their own gear, IP blocks, community based customers, and product diversities (high end, low end, backup, SSL Certificate, DDoS Protection, DNS service, IPv6, etc) are those who will survive the wave and we will see new tycoons out of the survivors.   

Again, I might be wrong, but I believe the consolidation ain't over yet as an effort to survive the wave.


----------



## peterw (Jan 16, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> I might be wrong about this, but I see a new wave of low end dedi pushed into the market, which might change the VPS market.  :mellow:
> 
> Some of VPS customers might move to cheap dedis, but the scariest part is new summer hosts, getting rich quick hosts, wannabe hosts (you name it) will spread like mushroom as a side effect of the cheap dedi wave attraction, and they come with unbelievably amazing pricing offers (sometimes deception marketing tricks). The phenomenon will not last long but it might disturb the already saturated market, which make the business even harder.


True words. If 10 companies are offering the same stuff at the same location with the same level of service only 2 will survive.


----------



## sundaymouse (Jan 16, 2014)

Disappointed at first I have to say... But I'm looking forward to seeing how things work out.


----------



## qps (Jan 16, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> I might be wrong about this, but I see a new wave of low end dedi pushed into the market, which might change the VPS market.  :mellow:


Low priced dedicated servers are nothing new.  We've been offering servers at the $49 per month price point since 2005.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 16, 2014)

qps said:


> Low priced dedicated servers are nothing new.  We've been offering servers at the $49 per month price point since 2005.


True, but there is one who sells at $20/month (paid quarterly) for quite a powerful machine and $5/months (paid annually) for atoms.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 16, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> True, but there is one who sells at $20/month (paid quarterly) for quite a powerful machine and $5/months (paid annually) for atoms.


Unless, it's a C2750, Atom VPS would suck!


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 16, 2014)

shovenose said:


> Unless, it's a C2750, Atom VPS would suck!


He he he  . BTW how's business? Love to see you grow from time to time, man


----------



## Jack (Jan 16, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> Disappointed at first I have to say... But I'm looking forward to seeing how things work out.


Hi, Why are you disappointed? The hardware that Oktay is going to be deploying in the UK at-least is much much better than the current.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 16, 2014)

...so there's going to be a migration and IP change?


----------



## Jack (Jan 16, 2014)

MartinD said:


> ...so there's going to be a migration and IP change?


No, we have come to a deal with the current UK provider that we keep the IPs and just change hardware out.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 16, 2014)

Ah ok. Going for Colo then or just upgrading?


----------



## serverian (Jan 16, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Ah ok. Going for Colo then or just upgrading?


Colo


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 16, 2014)

Jack said:


> No, we have come to a deal with the current UK provider that we keep the IPs and just change hardware out.


Good move.

I will update my review once the new node is up.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 16, 2014)

Sounds like this has been handled as best as it possibly could have been.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 16, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> He he he  . BTW how's business? Love to see you grow from time to time, man


It's fine, thanks  If you need any services we do have some promos running. But I think we should not discuss that here, it's not directly relevant to the topic.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 17, 2014)

@jack & @serverian I truly wish you all the best


----------



## Reece-DM (Jan 17, 2014)

Looking good. Couldn't think of a better person to own the business along with Jack still being able to run it.

All the best


----------



## JayCawb (Jan 17, 2014)

Goodluck guys, jack is a nice guy, I'm sure you'll both make a great team.


rgds


jacob


----------



## sleddog (Jan 17, 2014)

Con: I've had service with a few VPS companies that have been bought out, and it inevitably meant that service went to crap.

Pro: I'm a client of serverian through his Backupsy brand, and it's been excellent.

So I guess I shouldn't be too concerned.

I hope.


----------



## jarland (Jan 18, 2014)

johnlth93 said:


> I must say this surprise me a lot.
> 
> 
> I wonder should i move out some of my "kinda-important" vps to somewhere else, or everything will just be fine. :unsure:


Oktay is about as solid as they come. Jack always takes care of his clients too. All in all I'd say this is a positive announcement.


----------



## maounique (Jan 18, 2014)

I am not sure it is positive or negative, just that I dont see any future problems with Oktay. The Sultan of Hosting manages many brands already, one more wont be felt.


----------



## Jon.Fatino (Jan 19, 2014)

Consolidate Consolidate Consolidate


----------

